# I noticed it efter I put my food on my dish.



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

In a restaurant, I would like to say that I noticed that they have soup alternative, but it was too late for me to undo my selection because I already put the food on my own dish. How can I say that?

"Minä huomaan että se on myös keitto vaihtoehtoja, asettan ruoka lautasen jälkeen, siksi on myöhä, että taidan minun valinnanni."


----------



## pearho

A difficult scenario! But I'll make a non-native attempt anyway (trying to stay as close to your original version as possible):

_Huomaan että on myös keittoa vaihtoehtona, mutta olen jo pannut ruuan lautaseen, ja siksi on myöhäistä tehdä toista valintaa._

That's probably not very good, but maybe some native Finnish speaker can clean it up a bit.


----------



## Hakro

pearho said:


> _Huomaan että (teillä) on myös keittoa vaihtoehtona, mutta olen jo laittanut ruuan lautaselle, ja siksi taitaa olla myöhäistä vaihtaa valintaa._
> 
> That's probably not very good, but maybe some native Finnish speaker can clean it up a bit.


Your attempt was very good, Pearho. In fact the only grammatical mistake was lautaseen --> lautaselle.

_Panna_ is a correct word here, but we avoid to use it because it has another meaning, too (to screw).

To express that you regret your choice, you are sorry for it, you would say _taitaa olla_ ("it seems to be").

_Tehdä toista valintaa_ might be misinterpreted that you want to take both the meal on your dish and the soup.


----------



## pearho

Hakro said:


> Your attempt was very good, Pearho. In fact the only grammatical mistake was lautaseen --> lautaselle.


Thanks for the kind words! Re lautaseen --> lautaselle, that's such a stupid mistake; what can be flatter than a plate?


> _Panna_ is a correct word here, but we avoid to use it because it has another meaning, too (to screw).


Oh, that's why I'm seeing _laittaa_ so often. In Swedish we have _sätta på (switch on), _which has a similar vulgar sexual connotation, but that doesn't stop us from saying _sätta på teven_ (_switch on the telly_), though.


----------



## sakvaka

Another wording:

_Teillä oli näköjään keittoakin, mutta olin niin nopea, että kerkesin jo ottaa tätä toista ruokaa!_
(Informal style: _Teillä oli näköjään keittooki, mut ku miä olin niin nopee, et kerkesin jo ottaa tätä toista ruokaa._)

Apparently, you had some soup as well, but I was so quick that I had time to* have this other food.

___
* _Keretä _doesn't have a simple translation, but further discussion about it would be off-topic. If you want to know more, open a new thread.


----------

